# Quality of D-Force Empower Wheels?



## Incompatible (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm thinking of going with a set of Empowers in 18 x 8.5/9.5. I've been looking around and haven't found much about the quality of these wheels. Anyone have some experience/knowledge with these? thanks


----------



## Incompatible (Mar 18, 2008)

Is no one running these?


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

After a long wait, I finally got mine from Bimmerworld. I went with 18x9.5" all the way around on my '01 M5. Here are some photos. The quality looks excellent and I love how they look. Some pics are a little dark - sorry for the quality. I can offer larger sizes if you want to see them in more detail. I even got OEM center caps and ///M logos to fit on the wheels for a finished, OEM look.


----------



## Incompatible (Mar 18, 2008)

Red, thanks for the info and the pics. I noticed that the wheels look very different when viewed straight on from an angled perspective. They look good. Any high speed vibration?


----------



## Redshift (Apr 25, 2002)

Incompatible said:


> Red, thanks for the info and the pics. I noticed that the wheels look very different when viewed straight on from an angled perspective. They look good. Any high speed vibration?


A bit, could be a balancing issue though. I just go faster if it does that. :rofl:


----------



## Incompatible (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks again for the reply. Mine recently arrived, I went with the staggered 8.5 /9.5 set. I really like them and have had no issues with vibration. I originally changed my oem center caps over to the new wheels, but now I'm thinking of ordering a black and white set of roundel caps to go with my AW car and black trim. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------

